# Went Friday



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

So new Minn Kota arrived and I installed. I asked about these new trolling motors and yawl did not disappoint thank you to all. Why I went with Minn Kota. I looked up parts availability. And they are the only brand that seems to have boards and drive motors available from numerous places. I won't carry it to some dealer to sit for weeks for warranty if it fails I will fix myself. It is awesome to have the foot pedal the remote and on your phone to control it. But anyway went out Friday fished my butt off and found out first hand what jpwalnuthill said about forward imaging sonar. IT DONT make them bite. Trolling motor was great sonar worked great the fish had lock jaw! I bet I put my jig/ jigs tried a lot in 400 crappie faces and only got 23 keepers to take. Really thought I thought I would be culling fish for a limit. Wrong Lol! Still fun saw a lot of game had some does running up and down a hill/AL Mountain blowing and I was blowing back at them LMAO with them running up the hill and back down when I blew back at them. Still learning And still had a good day.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job. we going to try my brothers pond that we stocked last year, with some minnows next weekend and see what happens.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lees way2 said:


> Great job. we going to try my brothers pond that we stocked last year, with some minnows next weekend and see what happens.


Good Luck! Hope they grew fast and ya'll can get a mess!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job on the camo fish.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice mess of fish. Glad you have some water low enough to fish. Can't even get to landings down here.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Good mess of perch. I'm still waiting on the water to clear up here.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice table of fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mmmmm sammiches !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Where were you fishing? Lake Tuscaloosa?

And what's up with the two-toned-tails? I never noticed that before. Is that like something you add on, like fake fingernails, to make them over 9"? j/k of course.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> Nice! Where were you fishing? Lake Tuscaloosa?
> 
> And what's up with the two-toned-tails? I never noticed that before. Is that like something you add on, like fake fingernails, to make them over 9"? j/k of course.


I was on the warrior river put in at old lock 15 not sure about the tails or what caused that.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you're lucky the game warden didn't measure all of those 23 8" crappie. LMAO.
23 is enough for supper and just about enough to get me tired of cleaning. good catching, wilson.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> you're lucky the game warden didn't measure all of those 23 8" crappie. LMAO.
> 23 is enough for supper and just about enough to get me tired of cleaning. good catching, wilson.
> jack


if I kept the ones under 9 I would still be cleaning fish lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was on the warrior river put in at old lock 15 not sure about the tails or what caused that.


Is that the old lock that's underwater just upstream from town?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> Is that the old lock that's underwater just upstream from town?


Oliver is in Northport/Tuscaloosa the old Oliver is blown up and just above that.Then Holt then up 20 or so miles from tusacoolsa 15 and 16 are under water then 17/ Bankhead is next


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I want a day of fishing where 23 keepers is a tough bite. I need to fish with you! 

Nice job getting some in the boat!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> I want a day of fishing where 23 keepers is a tough bite. I need to fish with you!
> 
> Nice job getting some in the boa
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Aw man I don't want you to feel bad.









This was 10 days ago, the last time I was on the water (more's the pity). Dragged me around for several minutes before she got tired. She swam free, of course. Got 3 that day, which was pretty good. Most days I average about 1 fish to every 5 I see but either won't bite or I spook before I see them, but even one of these in the yak will make the day worth it. I finally figured out a pattern that seems to work about 75% of the time, at least for winter. 30 to 40 inch reds in less than 3 feet of water is hard to beat! For you, any time you can make it down, I'll host. Triggerfish open on Tuesday. Just sayin.

For triggers we take the boat.



















My wife's mom lives with us now after her dad lost his fight with cancer, so I no longer have a guest room and thus can't put you up for the stay, but the boat has room for family if that makes a difference. Jeremy, if you find a chance to get down with or without family, if I have a little notice I will get you on the water. On fish is like it always is, up to fate, luck, and God's grace, but I will get you on the water!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Aw man I don't want you to feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck ya Sam get it done!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I was editing when you posted. If you make it down, let me know, we can get you out there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> I was editing when you posted. If you make it down, let me know, we can get you out there.


I gota get my offshore boat out and at least run the motors for a while hopefully I will get to drag it back down soon. About ready for another deep drop trip! Oh and Thanks for the invite when I do get to come down I just stay in the boat it has a head/black water tank ,fresh water tank, a/c and a heater so I’m good for a couple few days at a time lol.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> I want a day of fishing where 23 keepers is a tough bite. I need to fish with you!
> 
> Nice job getting some in the boat!


23 would be great on a short day but 7:30 am to 6:30 pm made it a long day lol. I still was not ready to leave even then. But it got dark then I got cold so had to wave the flag and call it a day. Was another fun day on the water anyway!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> I gota get my offshore boat out and at least run the motors for a while hopefully I will get to drag it back down soon. About ready for another deep drop trip! Oh and Thanks for the invite when I do get to come down I just stay in the boat it has a head/black water tank ,fresh water tank, a/c and a heater so I’m good for a couple few days at a time lol.


Ah didn't realize you had a boat like that, makes total sense!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Ah didn't realize you had a boat like that, makes total sense!


Just a 25 W/A nothing fancy gets me out there and back. Having a child has slowed my trips way down. Between covid, daycare closed dates, kid getting sick, and the wifes screwed up work schedule Vacation time gets thin and when everything does line up the seas are to rough. I would like to get you and another member on here in the boat one day soon for sure!


----------

